# ATl/Orl blockbuster trade



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

hawks will offer, #3, #11, Josh Childress, and Marvin Williams for Howard on draft night, will ya'll even consider it?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They'll probably hang up as soon as the name "Dwight" is mentioned


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> They'll probably hang up as soon as the name "Dwight" is mentioned



yeah right, last time, it was said that they were considering it. I don't think it'll get done, but Orlando was considering it, so that tells you something. Last time the offer Marvin and #3.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

And so they should.

But just hypothtically:

Darko/
Holford/Battie
M.Williams/Ariza
Turkoglu/Childress
Nelson/Arroyo

Who to pick at #11 is tough, they'd have plenty of swingmen, don't really need a pg like Law (though he'd be an upgrade over Arroyo, and Crittenton gives them some good potential (and a big backcourt)).
They could also go with someone like Nick Young, or trade down for Josh McRoberts (or up for Hawes?)

Plus with a lot more future cap, as you wouldn't have to break the bank to resign Howard.

Of course, keeping Dwight is far more sensible..


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> They'll probably hang up as soon as the name "Dwight" is mentioned


That's if they can stop laughing long enough to hang up.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

How about Josh Childress for Carlos Arroyo and a future first rounder?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

shookem said:


> That's if they can stop laughing long enough to hang up.



Ouch.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> yeah right, last time, it was said that they were considering it. I don't think it'll get done, *but Orlando was considering it*, so that tells you something. Last time the offer Marvin and #3.


Er...no. Just because Atlanta calls Orlando about Howard, that doesn't mean Orlando is considering it. If I called the Orlando front office that I'd trade my house and car for a draft pick, that doesn't mean they are considering trading their draft pick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> yeah right, last time, it was said that they were considering it. I don't think it'll get done, but Orlando was considering it, so that tells you something. Last time the offer Marvin and #3.


You can bet your sweet bippy they are not considering it.

There are only probably 3-4 names in the entire NBA that could be brought up that Orlando would even give half a thought.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

different_13 said:


> And so they should.
> 
> But just hypothtically:
> 
> ...


So they should? You kidding? In what reality?

At minimum Dwight will probably be one of the top 5 big men in the league for a decade. And we should consider trading him for a role player, a highly touted guy who has done little, and two unknown draft picks?

People get so enamored with draft picks. It's fools gold (unless of course you are grabbing a sure thing like Oden or Durant). Just go back the last decade (or as many as you want) and take a look at all the guys drafted who never amounted to squat. Add the fact that Orlando is a terrible drafting team when they don't have a no brainer and the mention if this becomes even more laughable.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'll do #3, #11, Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, next years 1st rounder (if ATL still owns it) for Dwight and a 2nd rounder.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wait until draft day, if Oden slips to #3 then I'd do it -- otherwise, no thanks.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

heh funny. 

how about we offer our secound round draft picks and hedo for josh smith?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

JNice said:


> So they should? You kidding? In what reality?
> 
> At minimum Dwight will probably be one of the top 5 big men in the league for a decade. And we should consider trading him for a role player, a highly touted guy who has done little, and two unknown draft picks?
> 
> People get so enamored with draft picks. It's fools gold (unless of course you are grabbing a sure thing like Oden or Durant). Just go back the last decade (or as many as you want) and take a look at all the guys drafted who never amounted to squat. Add the fact that Orlando is a terrible drafting team when they don't have a no brainer and the mention if this becomes even more laughable.


When I was posting it I thought it would be right behind "and they should hang right up", which is what I was referring to. Which is why I said keeping Dwight is the obvious right decision at the end of my post.

Good point about th draft, Vazquez and Redick haven't worked out (in Vazquez' case literally, lol).
Redick could still be a Steve Kerr type (not that good though) for when Orlando hits the playoffs in 1 or 2 years.
Plus, the whole point of Orlando using draft picks should be to build around Dwight. Once he's gone, they're back to square -2.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I hope you're not serious.

Please tell me you're not serious.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Billy Knight probably confused Dwight Howard with Josh Howard and confused Dallas with Orlando, because he's smart like that.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> They'll probably hang up as soon as the name "Dwight" is mentioned


More like "Dwi-" *click*


----------



## Dawardoe (Jun 24, 2007)

Theres no way the hawks would give up that much. They have two first round picks and if they use them wisely they could be battling for a playoff spot next year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

lolI love Dwight but he isn't worth JJ, Smoove, Marvin, and two lottery picks. That's a starting line-up with two potential all-stars.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hell, if the Hawks WERE willing to give up Johnson, Smith, Marvin, #3 and #11, imagine the squad Orlando would have!

Darko/Battie/Holford
Smith/Holford/Battie
Marvin/Ariza
Johnson/Turkoglu
Nelson/Arroyo

Plus whoever they select at #11! (Crittenton would actually be a good pick here - they'd have no glaring holes in their roster already, so why not take a chance on a 6'4 pg? Of course, Arroyo and Nelson might be pissed off).
Hell, they could even take Yi at #3.
If that happened, then
1, Portland, Oden
2, Seattle, Durant
3, Orlando, Yi
4, memphis, Holford
5, Boston, Wright
6, Milwaukee, Conley
7, Minnesota, Hawes
8, Charlotte, Brewer
9, Chicago, Noah
10, Sacramento, Green
11, Orlando - it looks like it would be a guard regarldess - Nic Young, Law and Crittenton being the main options.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Imagine the squad Atlanta would have.

PG - Speedy Claxton
SG - Josh Childress
SF - Solomon Jones
PF - Shelden Williams
C - Dwight Howard

Even though Howard is one of the best young bigs in the NBA, that trade would make Atlanta a worse team.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> lolI love Dwight but he isn't worth JJ, Smoove, Marvin, and two lottery picks. That's a starting line-up with two potential all-stars.


Haha, I was well aware when I gave my ridiculous countered. Dwight is pretty much untouchable. If I was ATL I wouldn't trade those pieces for Dwight either.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I kind of figured that. I just wanted to re-assure myself that things _can_ in fact get worse for the Hawks.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

The rare trade that actually hurts BOTH teams involved. incredible.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Is it really all that rare these days?

...yes, it probably is now that I think about it..

(though I wouldn't say half of Atlanta's team for Dwight is quite *that* bad for Orlando)


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Considering Atlanta sucks every year, I sure would.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

i`d do that deal ina hot minute,howard is good but who wants to pay him a max deal,let others worry about it and take yi jianlian and spencer hawes in the draft


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Take Holford he's good. lol


----------



## new dynasty (Jun 19, 2007)

i dont know...im not lookin forward to really being surprised by any big men besides the 7 footer oden and th 6'9 durant........so id say take it....what do you have to lose? atl has been horrible lately this is the bottom of the barrel..lol....


----------

